# soliciting frame suggestions for urban build



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

I started mtb'ing again in January after a 10yr hiatus and feel the need to hit the streets for some after work nocturnal ride time.

I was into bmx as a teen and would like to recapture a little of that feeling of jammin around the streets finding things to try clearing.

I have a lot of spare parts and would like to build a 26" hard tail for an 80mm fork. I'm 6'1" and manuals, bunny hops, and flat out sprinting are the kind of fun I'm after. I think I should be looking for something with short chain stays and would like to run a 12x142 ss hub and a derailer for a six speed set up. 

If anyone would be willing to offer suggestions it would really help point me in a direction that I may educate myself before I spend. 

Thanks


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

A 12x142 hub will be a limiting factor. 

Most DJ specific bikes are still running 10x135, or once in awhile 10x110mm to match BMX hub sizes. So unless you already have the hub or are completely married to the idea, you might want to reconsider that. 

Sorry I can't help you on specific frames that would work.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Found one-has interchangeable dropouts and is pretty sweet 2013 Supercross Shine 26" Hardtail 4X Frame - Supercross BMX Online Store


----------



## happybrandon (May 17, 2008)

While it is a little more of a do it all DJ/Street/4X frame, the Transition Bank also has the option for 12 x 142mm rear spacing. I agree though that in the long run it might be better to swap your hub or wheel as most street/dj frames have 135mm spacing, whereas more 4X type frames will have 142mm dropouts, but will generally also have longer chainstays.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

While I have a 12x142 ss set up on my mtb and like it, I'm not necessarily married to the idea so much as wanting to use as many spare parts I have and my thinking having wheels interchangeable with my trail bike was an idea worth considering. If it will paint me into a corner having difficulty building a bike just to accommodate a wheel I have laying around then it’s not worth it to me.

You guys have been a help to me in that I was not even clear about what type of bike to look for. I know there is a difference in geometry for intended purposes but wasn’t really sure a DJ or 4X was what I should be looking at. Are the differences between DJ/4X/Urban/Street subtle? For all I know these are the same category or close like the difference between trail and all mountain.

Thanks you very much for your input and the links.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Jon Richard said:


> I started mtb'ing again in January after a 10yr hiatus and feel the need to hit the streets for some after work nocturnal ride time.
> 
> I was into bmx as a teen and would like to recapture a little of that feeling of jammin around the streets finding things to try clearing.
> 
> ...


Sometimes a complete DJ is a better idea than building up random parts. You can get great deals on craigslist. Like this one:

26" blk mrkt three57 single speed


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

It varies and most are pretty interchangeable but often some of the subtleties you might find are that a 4x oriented frame may have a lower bb, longer chainstays and slacker headtube for stability andbe designed around more travel. Street oriented frames are getting more similar to BMX geos with short chainstays, steep headangles, higher bbs and best for low travel/rigid forks. This would all make it easier manual, bunny hop, etc.

But for your stated purposes, honestly just about anything would work. If you find that you get really into it then you can always upgrade/adjust the bike to your preferences.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

I found a used Norco Manifesto that, albeit sold as a trials bike seems to have good geo #s for street and the 80mm forks I have.

The suggestion to buy a complete bike is sound, but it kills me to have a pile of parts laying around that I'd rather put into service.

So are there any "hell no's" on the Norco before I pull the trigger?


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks legit. It's a Ryan Leech model so more DJ geo than trialsy.

We want build pics when you are done!


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

jmmorath said:


> Looks legit. It's a Ryan Leech model so more DJ geo than trialsy.
> 
> We want build pics when you are done!


Again, thanks for the input. I most certainly will post pics once I have it together, just be prepared for a rather wonky build- I'm putting a set of old linkage forks on it from Amp Research circa 1996.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

Well I went ahead with my purchase of the Norco Manifesto frame and took to disassembling my old bike I grabbed from my parents house. Heres a shot of my old "mountain bike" . This bike started as a Trek 950 with 7 speed shimano LX and I later replaced that frame with this GT LTS-3 which was a mistake, the Trek was great whereas this elastomer job was more of a novilty.






The resulting build with my old parts on the Norco turned out suprisingly killer! I couldn't believe how trick of a bike I could build with spare parts, I would have done anything for this bike 20 yrs ago. I did buy a new Saint rear derailer, a set of bars, and a seat clamp, but everything else I had on hand-






I bought the AMP forks new in '96 and I still love 'em. Many will doubt their worth or practical use but these things are light, strong, long lasting, and a total blast to ride-






Similar story with the Tamer suspension post-






I'm really happy with the drivetrain set up on this rig. Hadley single speed hub running six 9 speed cogs-






Driven by a set of XTR 960's I modded with a 32t HBC ring, a Shimano Yumeya chain, and my trusty old JP BMX shin eaters otherwise known as pedals-











This bike is fun, fast, agile, and tuff. The frame is made of Reynolds 853 and the bike weighs in at 24.8 lbs. The brakes are Magura Marta SL w/carbon levers. The new 3" rise blk mrkt bars I think are a little goofy looking but it all feels right, they're clamped in with a 15 yr old Azonic stem.

All in all I think I could have done much worse-


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Those pics aren't showing up.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

I think I fixed it, if not I'll upload the pics directly to the site when I get off work tonight.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

I can't see the pics (@rg!), I'm assuming I failed to properly embed the HTML code before I uploaded them. I can't do anything about it from my phone, I'll fix it when I get back to my PC.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I wanna see the AMP forks. Hurry up with those image fixes!


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

easiest is to upload them to like photobucket then link them over


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

I did it through skydrive on my hotmail account (I know). 

This has always worked very well for me, I'm almost certain I just need to set the file so as to be publicly viewable.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

OK, that should work. They came out a little small so Here's a bigger and hopefully better quality view-


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Love the linkage forks (AMP, Noleen, etc.). :thumbsup:


----------

